# It's coming..not that one



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2017)

that's right

Thanksgiving


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## hearlady (Nov 18, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving and thanks for reminding me to be grateful for all I have.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks, Gary, I second the emotion!


----------

